

Assassinate your way across the Galaxy - Elite on Kickstarter - biscotti
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1461411552/elite-dangerous?

======
mladenkovacevic
David Braben has toyed with my heart and broken it at least a dozen times
since the beginning of this millennium. I've been teased and tortured with
promises of Elite 4, scouring internet forums and chat rooms for any new
information. My sickness manifested through vivid dreams of piloting my Cobra
MKIII, loaded with contraband, and shooting my way through a swarm of nimble
police ships. Awakened, I inevitably struggled with the sudden realization
that Elite 4 is not reality, and it may never be.

And now - a new hope awakens! And despite the burning scars of previous
disappointments, I pledge 20 quid like a sad, pathetic junkie whose rehab
never quite took hold. This time, I tell myself, this time it will be
different.

